# Free Solaris Software DVD Kit



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, you read it right. Sun is giving away free solaris dvd kit

Click on the below link to order. I ordered mine

*www2.sun.de/dc/forms/reg_us_2211_391.jsp

Regs


----------



## swades (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks ...lemme see wat is this...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 17, 2007)

thanx , ordered....


----------



## arunks (Feb 17, 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 17, 2007)

Won't they be charging shipping ?


----------



## freebird (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah,thx for the NEWS


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks.afaik solaris is best @ ppc platforms...


----------



## hsnayvid (Feb 17, 2007)

lemme see...


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 17, 2007)

If if remember correctly, this news was also announced on Slashdot a month back. I dont know how much time they are going to take, 6 months? 2 years?


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 17, 2007)

Will thank you with reps if it arrives


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

ny1 got it till now???


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks dude


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 19, 2007)

Lets hope to get it soon. I have ordered anyways


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 19, 2007)

Submitted my request too...


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 19, 2007)

submitting


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 19, 2007)

me too ordered..


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2007)

submitted mine
lets c if it reaches in time


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

me too ordered


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to get it soon


----------



## aku (Feb 21, 2007)

@rajiv.. hey.. u r also there at the pcq forums right?
ps. tx for those dvd covers


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 21, 2007)

No use. It says 10 business days. Ordered 1 & a 1/2 months back. Still not got it. Neither have two of my other friends who ordered it on same day as me.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

even i didnt get it...


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 22, 2007)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> @rajiv.. hey.. u r also there at the pcq forums right?
> ps. tx for those dvd covers



Thanks buddy


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2007)

I got the pack yesterday. It has 1 solaris 10 DVD for SPARC, 1 for x86/64 and 1 DVD of developer tools. 
Even kalpik told me yesterday that he received his too.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 28, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I got the pack yesterday. It has 1 solaris 10 DVD for SPARC, 1 for x86/64 and 1 DVD of developer tools.
> Even kalpik told me yesterday that he received his too.


 
3 discs, I just got one



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I got the pack yesterday. It has 1 solaris 10 DVD for SPARC, 1 for x86/64 and 1 DVD of developer tools.
> Even kalpik told me yesterday that he received his too.


 
3 discs, I just got one and it took more than 2 months


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 28, 2007)

Damn it is asking for my telephone no which i dont have.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 28, 2007)

ordered....says that it will reach within 2-4 weeks...lets see


----------



## sauravktr (Mar 28, 2007)

Odered !!!


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 28, 2007)

Got it yesterday


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2007)

Yup.. I also got it day before yesterday.. So that officially makes me the first person on thinkdigit to get the DVD


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

lool... i also got it today... 
any1 tried it?? some1 temme if its good... 
oderwise i ll be installing it in a week..


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

pathiks why did you order it when you had no idea about it?
Solaris is a really great OS but well it's not something meant for desktops. It's more of a server OS so it will be lacking in a few things.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 28, 2007)

IMHO its the most secure os
also it knowledge is helping as when u perform a job system admin or any other computer related job.

If u are'nt any then stay away


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 28, 2007)

i tried to install in my laptop.. but unsuccessful. display dint come properly.. will try on desktop later.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> IMHO its the most secure os


 hmm then what about openbsd. Here's what they claim "Only two remote holes in the default install, in more than 10 years!"
It just went from one to two recently.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

i got my dvd today..


----------



## arunks (Mar 28, 2007)

i got my dvds yesterday...
in that two dvds were of solaris operating system 10


is that os is fulll version and is available free why>


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 28, 2007)

ordered mine too


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> i got my dvds yesterday...
> in that two dvds were of solaris operating system 10


One for sparc from that. So, not too useful


			
				arunks said:
			
		

> is that os is fulll version


yes


			
				arunks said:
			
		

> and is available free why>


 why are so many OS'es out there free of charge. You need to learn about Open Source to know why.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> pathiks why did you order it when you had no idea about it?
> Solaris is a really great OS but well it's not something meant for desktops. It's more of a server OS so it will be lacking in a few things.


arey yaar cos i had heard a lot abt it and wanted to try it...
but now wen i got it i m oversaturated wit oses.... 
so ll install it if some1 recommends it...


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 28, 2007)

I got all both the sets, the developer edition with 1 DVD and the other set has 3 DVDs


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 28, 2007)

just received my packet, includes 3 dvds :=)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2007)

@all: If you people wanna find out more about Solaris, please have a look at the demo at *www.sun.com/software/solaris/

It is being touted as "The most advanced OS on the planet" (hmm.. something GX and Arya should see ). Well i went through the demo and im really impressed with all the features mentioned there.. Some of them are "Predictive self healing" and "DTrace", which dynamically traces the execution of all programs. Even their filesystem "ZFS" is impressive.. They say the partition size limit on ZFS is more than the total storage capacity on the entire earth! Now that IS something! I really want to try this out, but currently am just not getting the time.. But i DO recommend all of you who got the DVDs to al least try it out for a few days.. I know it wont replace my current desktop, but i would really like to see some of its innovative technologies in action


----------



## mehulved (Mar 29, 2007)

kalpik and I do recommend you to send me your hard disk to try solaris. Unfortunately I am out of disk space and I have plenty of time.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2007)

Hehe.. Sure! Tu mere ghar aa ke le ja!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2007)

any1 wit free hard disk space in mumbai??


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 29, 2007)

i have lots of space(320+80gb)
but u have to take it from jaipur not from mumbai


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks....


----------



## SE><IE (Mar 29, 2007)

YeeHaw!! I got mine discs yesterday. 
So sad my monitor can't handle it. I tried after downloading the same. Guess I need to wait till I get a new monitor.
But for the timebeing, I gonna install it on VMWare today.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 29, 2007)

I m still waiting...


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Mar 29, 2007)

The Developer Edition requires 768 MB RAM


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 8, 2007)

I received my solaris DVD  in just 10 days


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 16, 2007)

guys just recieved the Solaris package of 3 DVD's in just 20 days....thats preety quick....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Arrgh!!! I did not get it even now.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 16, 2007)

got this bout a month back


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 16, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Arrgh!!! I did not get it even now.



bad luck probably........


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 16, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Arrgh!!! I did not get it even now.



Sometimes, it does take 2-3 months to get the disc


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 19, 2007)

i have recieved only i dvd and not 3 dvd set


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 19, 2007)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> i have recieved only i dvd and not 3 dvd set



The Developer edition comes first and then it takes around 10 days for the 3 DVD to come, they dont despatch both together


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Apr 20, 2007)

got both 1  n  3 dvd pcks about 20 days back . Thnx fr the info . D 3 DVD pack was really wonderful . Gr8 packing , case n evrything


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Apr 20, 2007)

got it today.... got to try it out


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 20, 2007)

How come the DEVELOPER EDITION consists of 3 DVD pack?I got only one..Can some one who received tell me the contents of 3 DVD pack


----------



## rahul_rks (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for this information.i have ordered developer cd .lets wait and see.


----------



## purujitb (Apr 25, 2007)

I got my dvd pack today

no postage costs included


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 25, 2007)

purujitb said:
			
		

> I got my dvd pack today
> 
> no postage costs included



It was free


----------



## sauravktr (May 13, 2007)

GOt my DVD pack yesterday


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2007)

i also got a contest dvd on which they say code some c++ and win exciting prizes


----------



## loveromeojuliet (May 31, 2007)

What is the system requirements for installing the OS


----------

